# Germinating paphs



## Tanner. C (May 5, 2017)

I was told to leave the germination flask in the dark for 90 days after sowing with most paphs. My question is that if you don't have germination do you leave it in the dark untill germination occurs?


----------



## TrueNorth (May 11, 2017)

In the dark you should end up with little white protocorms, They don't always germinate. This can happen for a number of reasons.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 12, 2017)

This was on my paph. Rothschildanium. I got the dry seed from a seller on eBay for a college germination expsertment testing different media's. 

Thank for the tip!


----------



## eteson (May 12, 2017)

what kind of media are you using? too "hot" media does not allow germination.
roth is quite easy to germinate.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 12, 2017)

It's the phyto tech orchid plating media. 4 flask with banana exstract, 4 with coconut water, 4 with both the additives and 4 just plane platting media. My experiment was looking at the affects of organic additives to media.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 12, 2017)

The phyto tech platting media is 1/4 MS media with charcoal they told me when I ordered. 

IV had amazing success with it the last 3 years so I'm thinking the dry seed maybe was to old?


----------



## gonewild (May 13, 2017)

You bought Roth seed from a seller on Ebay?


----------



## Tanner. C (May 13, 2017)

gonewild said:


> You bought Roth seed from a seller on Ebay?





Yes unfortunately  I could not find anyone to send me a pod to work with even offered to send flask back for free!


----------



## gonewild (May 13, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> Yes unfortunately  I could not find anyone to send me a pod to work with even offered to send flask back for free!



It seems unlikely that you would be able to by Roth seed on ebay, much less viable seed.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 13, 2017)

It was dry seed. I hope it was the real deal! Guess I'll find out when I grow them out


----------



## gonewild (May 13, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> It was dry seed. I hope it was the real deal! Guess I'll find out when I grow them out



Did they look like actual orchid seed? (I assume you know what orchid seed should look like)


----------



## Tanner. C (May 13, 2017)

It actually did and when I looked under the scope at them they seemed full!


----------

